# Smoke help please



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

How do I get great smoke from my Loco? and can I add smoke to a Bachmann 2-6


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You should be able to look down the stack and see a small heater coil of some kind, light copper wire or something along that line. Use only smoke drops or smoke oil, preferably offered by the same manufacturer as the loco as there are slight differences, do not use any of the myriad other fixes you'll find out there on the web.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

doing it by the book only makes light puffs of smoke from my 1975 tyco 2-8 Chattanooga, I want more, Like the pictures I see in the mags. Do the sell kits to retro fit engines? Thanks for your help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tyco is a relatively inexpensive brand. your demand is more than what it can give you so it is time to move up. Whatever brand you saw is what you should get. Retro fit? common these are simple engines. the Chat, it's whole boiler is a smole unit and it just isn't worth messing with. You could be ready for O scale. With smoke you can mess a lot.


----------

